# Which are worse? Canines or 2 year old molars



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

mostly just a fun post, but here is my question:

DD is getting her canines in and it is BRUTAL. so far 4 sleepless nights of almost constant nursing and only 2 of them have popped, the other two are right below the surface. She doesn't do teething very well, but these have been by far the worst for us.

I heard somewhere that the canines are the worst, so I just want other opinions... I think I am just trying to save my sanity to think the worst would be over.

Whatcha all think?


----------



## Carita (Mar 3, 2008)

idk - i feel like DS is taking forever to break his molars - like months... ugh


----------



## kcparker (Apr 6, 2008)

I think the canines were the worst, followed by then the incisors, then the first set of molars, and the 2-year molars have come in pretty much without anyone even noticing. For DS, I think the worst part was when the teeth were migrating down, before they'd broken through the gums. The canines and molars I think were worse than the incisors also because they are bigger teeth, less slender in profile.
HTH.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Micah was never affected by teething with the exception of his 2 year molars...Nothing major, just extra fussiness, but definitely a change.


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

for us, 2 year molars have been absolute hell on earth. canines were bad too, but these were worse.


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

It took over a year for those damned molars to break through. We are just now over them at 33 mos. So yes, I'll vote 2 year molars. Hell on earth in the mouth of a two year old. No fun at all!


----------



## springmum (Aug 30, 2008)

We're not at the 2 year molar stage yet. DS 16.5 months is just starting to get his canines. They haven't broken the skin yet, and they are already the worst so far!


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

canines were horrible, but there are only 2!

2 year molars are kicking my butt! I haven't slept well in over a month. They are coming in one at a time, so as soon as one is finished, the next one starts acting up. I cannot wait until they are all in! (and then we are seriously discussing night weaning!)


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Canines are bad???








But, but, but they're SHARP. Sharp and pointy. Shouldn't they cut right through?







Awwwwww.......

Maybe it's because they push the molars farther back in the mouth or something?








And here I'd been thinking that it would've made more sense to have the sharp canines come in and then the flat molars.

Timely thread though, I'd forgotten to pack things for teething for the trip. It'd just figure that she'd start teething again on the train if I didn't bring teething supplies.


----------



## nelson (Aug 12, 2008)

The first set of molars have been torture. DS was literally "cutting" them for two months! Just the other day I realized how less often he was nursing and fussing and I took a peek in his mouth and sure enough, they were both through- poor babies.


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

The 2yo molars for us. Everyone told us it would be the canines, but it was the last molars for sure.


----------



## slgt (Feb 21, 2007)

This is not encouraging! DD's 2-year molars are...descending (can I use that word for teeth?) towards the gums, but not even close yet. She's drooling again, chewing on things again...and I thought the canines were bad! Hoping that these move fast. She is not a graceful teether.


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

Canines. I couldn't even tell you when our kids got their two year molars.


----------



## lisalulu (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm hoping its the canines. We are working on our last two and its been really rough.

DS1 never was really bothered by teething but this time with DS2 its totally different!


----------



## dmpmercury (Mar 31, 2008)

The canines were the worse for my dd. She was very irratable and wakeful with those even more so than the one year molars and the pain lasted more than a day or two like her other teeth. One day I just noticed her 2 year molars in her mouth. I have no idea when they came in unlike all her other teeth. They didn't bother her at all.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

I think the canines were worse. I honestly don't know when either of my kids got their 2 year old molars. I know they both have them, but no clue when they came in.


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChetMC* 
Canines. I couldn't even tell you when our kids got their two year molars.









: same here. we're currently dealing with canines for dd and it's bad.


----------



## chipper26 (Sep 4, 2008)

We're working on our first molars, I guess the one year molars, and it has been ROUGH! They are taking forever to come through. Imagining it being worse with canines is really depressing. Maybe after the canines we can breath a sigh of relief, though.


----------



## happy2bamama (Apr 29, 2006)

Canines were the WORST, but none of them were painless. He too was not a graceful teether. His 2-year molars are coming in now - the bottom ones are already in and the top two are just poking through. Like a pp said, DS was more affected before they came through, when they were migrating down. I think we're going to have a party when these last two are here







And seriously, DS is almost three and I still am not ready for another baby strictly based on the fact that we'd have to go through teething again!!


----------



## LindsC (Dec 16, 2008)

2 year molars, definately. DS didn't even seem bothered by his canines coming in, but we have been working on these darn 2 year molars for months now.


----------



## AutumnAir (Jun 10, 2008)

They're all awful over here!

But I think I'll have to go with 2 year molars as the worst, though maybe that's just because we're in the thick of them right now.


----------



## AlwaysByMySide (May 4, 2007)

With my DD, it was the molars.

With DS...one year molars came in with little trouble. The canines have been a NIGHTMARE.


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

Molars!

DD nursed through the night for weeks with her molars.

We almost missed her canines.


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

I don't know, because my 20mo son is getting EIGHT teeth all together. He only had the front four on top and the four on bottom for the longest time, and has been working on those stupid first-year molars since his first birthday. I agree with PPs who said for their children the migration seemed more painful than the actual breaking through.

But as to which is more painful, I can't say... they're all happening at once. Rod help me.


----------

